# Emersed Plants



## ellio (Oct 28, 2009)

Is there a list of plants that can be grown emersed? Or perhaps entire categories that can be grown emersed? Regarding the list in this forum on low light plants, is there a way to identify which plants can be grown emersed? Thanks


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

I know that most if not all crypts can be grown emmersed,most mosses can,some anubias can, and all the plants that people use for ripariums :biggrin:

not sure about if there is a way to identify if it can be grown emmersed, best bet would be to try it


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

Only a handful of the aquarium plants we keep can't be grown emersed. Most of the aquarium plants are marsh plants which will adapt to bot submersed and emersed growth. 

It's helpful to have some kind of good aquarium plant book, for example: Christel Kasselmann - Aquarium Plants. From there you can find out if the plant is marsh plant or aquatic. If it's aquatic, it is most likely not able to adapt to emersed conditions and would just dry out. 

Some aquatic plants (most or all from the genus): Aponogeton, Blyxa, Cabomba, Ceratophyllum, Crinum, Egeria, Eichhornia, Elodea, Hydrilla, Hydrocleys, Najas, Nuphar/Nymphaea/Nymphoides (floating leaf plants), Potamogeton and Vallisneria. 

Just about everything else you can normally find from the stores are marsh plants. 

Most of the aquarium mosses adapt to both conditions, there are some exceptions, for example _Fontinalis antipyretica_, but all of the Vesicularia and Taxiphyllum will do well both emersed and submersed.

And when you are growing plants emersed, I've noticed that they usually require less light to thrive than when grown submersed, so you have a wider variety from which to choose from.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

There you go: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php. 

Check the bottom right hand corner for a pull down tab labeled "Can Be Grown Emersed". A direct link won't work for me for some reason.


----------



## ellio (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you for the practical and in-depth replies. I will be sure and purchase a good reference book on aquarium plants.


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is a previous thread about a list of plants that can grow emersed

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/84661-plants-can-grow-emersed.html


----------

